# TG-14s leaving the USAFA



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2008)

A little over a year ago the USAFA decided to surplus its fleet of TG-14 (AMT-200S) Ximango motorgliders. Since that time I've been contracted through the USAF for the new operators to prepare some of them for re-deployment (a pretty nice side job). Right now Dale and Geneva County Sheriff's Department (Both in Alabama) have three. Others are going to sheriff departments in Florida and Georgia. Here's one I just finished up, leaving sometime at the end of the month. The law enforcement folks who are getting these motorgiders are going to operate them as airplanes and probably use them for traffic surveillance. Note the folded wings....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2008)

Neat stuff Joe.  I still think in terms of "cool factor", your job rocks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Eric - what makes this little project so cool is the government allows me to use all their assets and allows me to ask my full time employer for assistance. The only stipulation I have with my boss is not to do this on "company time" and not to impede our normal operations. With that said, my lunch hour and time after work gets these aircraft done.

I'm waiting a turn on to do one more aircraft then the US Army is supposed to take the last 4. I'm hoping they will hire me to do their aircraft - a nice source of "beer money."


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Joe: What's the wing span on that puppy ?

Charles


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting post Joe. Thanks for the photos. I don't know much about that aircraft. Fair to say that only America utilised motor glider based aircraft for military purposes? Particularly interesting were Lockheed's 'noiseless' variety.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Hey Joe: What's the wing span on that puppy ?
> Charles


Almost 70'


Graeme said:


> Interesting post Joe. Thanks for the photos. I don't know much about that aircraft. Fair to say that only America utilised motor glider based aircraft for military purposes? Particularly interesting were Lockheed's 'noiseless' variety.


The USAFA used it as a trainer as part of the soaring program. A little tricky to taxi and land, it could be a handful for a low time pilot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's some more pics. I ran both aircraft yesterday when it was almost 65F. Today 25F and snowing!

When the canopy is closed this aircraft reminds me of a Ta 152. If I owned one I would paint it up like one.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics guys - I got the third one done yesterday.


----------

